# Cockatiel Wing Injured ...



## Kiki (Jun 30, 2011)

A couple of days ago the local breeder called me and said that he found a lost female cockatiel in the wild !! and as my lovely Kiki flew away a while ago ! I thought it could be a chance of being her ! So I ran to there to check if it's my babay !

Unfortunately ! It wasn't her ! But it was such a beautiful tiel ! she was so scared and the local breeder wasn't looking after her properly ! she was shouting and too wild ! the breeder was trying to grab her nd she was shouting i felt so sorry for her !! I didn't want to keep her there coz many birds die there and they just DON'T CARE !

I took her home !

and when I was looking after her and offered her the right food ! I noticed that her left wing is lower than the other one !! so it's injured !! I donno how serious the injury is ! but I'm hoping it is not ! knowing though it's the same since the day I brought her ! it breaks my heart ! she is scared ...

What I'm wishing is I wouldn't have to take her to a vet ! coz WE DO NOT HAVE ANY !! 

She is eating .. she shouts to the other birds n they reply to her ! I think she is acting normal ! poop color is normal !! only that problem is with her wing ! and when i get close she attacks lol she bit my finger once it was going to almost bleed !

Do u think time can mend this ? or anything I should give her like vitamins or food ? to make it faster !

These are her pix !


----------



## Kiki (Jun 30, 2011)

And this is another photo .. Hope it's all clear


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh wow she is so gorgeous  can you ring the vet and get advice if you cant take her in, hopefully others will help you more but i would just leave it for now until somebody helps you


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

is she flapping it at all? if you can hold her in a towel and gently feel along the bone in her wing, feel for any lumps, swelling, or abnormalities.


----------



## Kiki (Jun 30, 2011)

> can you ring the vet and get advice if you cant take her in


We have no Vets here  they know nothing about them birds all they know about is chickens ! ;/



> is she flapping it at all? if you can hold her in a towel and gently feel along the bone in her wing, feel for any lumps, swelling, or abnormalities.


She is never flapping it  .. Even when I put the food she starts running inside of the cage and gets so scared ! then she starts attacking ;/ ! I'm not sure that I can hold her into a towel !! or I'm afraid that I hurt her wing even more !

*Sigh* --"


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ok if shes not moving it at all, theres a good chance theres a fracture in there. keep her warm and calm.


----------



## Kiki (Jun 30, 2011)

I just saw her flapping both of her wings , but I knew she couldn't flap the left wing so much !

If it's a fracture ... Is it going to be healed itself by time ?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ok if shes flapping, it might just be sore, or a sprain. just let her rest, keep her warm, and dont stress her out. keep her calm 

by the way, shes a cinnamon female


----------



## Kiki (Jun 30, 2011)

Ay I'm Happy now  ! Hope it's as you said  .. somehow I believe it's a sprain ...

Yeah she is cinnamon ! looks gorgeous  I love her !


----------

